# Anyone else new to programming?



## F u z z y (Jul 27, 2019)

I am learning Python on Udemy, if anyone wants to learn alongside me or has any pointers, hit me up.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Not new, I've been doing it professionally for a couple of years now. I don't work using Python, but I did complete a little Python project during my second year of university.

Programming's fun, enjoy!


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

If I wasn't still in school studying a bunch of things already I'd be interested in learning with you. T_T


----------



## SamuelR (Jul 18, 2018)

I also learn Python on Udemy. Definitely best of all resources


----------



## Neetee (Sep 24, 2019)

*Programming languages*








F u z z y said:


> I am learning Python





SamuelR said:


> I also learn Python


Perhaps this encourages others to follow you:


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

SamuelR said:


> I also learn Python on Udemy. Definitely best of all resources


lol no. Boris is the best resource:


----------



## ShirleyDubois (Feb 20, 2020)

Thank you guys.Udemy is a good learning platform.


----------



## greyskies01 (Aug 23, 2018)

I've been programming professionally for a couple years now. Advice: learn a little then actually practice and run the code. It's okay to get errors, tinker until it works. Then learn again. Programming is a couple concepts that build on each other, being a good programmer is problem solving. Good luck!


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

I'd like to, but I don't have any money for an online course (no job, bank account or anything lol).


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Fennel said:


> I'd like to, but I don't have any money for an online course (no job, bank account or anything lol).


Internet is all you need.


----------



## Miss Sophia 124 (Oct 1, 2019)

I never programmed in my life. However I sense that psychopathy is something that develops due to a combination of parenting mistakes... lol this is the root of the excuse for neglect, having them waste hours in a computer screen

EVIL

As a result psychopathy develops

https://openpsychometrics.org/tests/LSRP.php


----------



## Marianne19 (Apr 5, 2020)

I completed an HTML course on Codeacademy a few weeks back. Would love to learn Python at some point, will check out Udemy.


----------



## Astroglorious (Apr 13, 2020)

Been learning web development (HTML, CSS & JavaScript, and I also know some Python) and building some basic web pages.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

When you feel enough confidence in it, try out Tensorflow.
You need a good computer to use it on your machine, but the website allows you to test out stuff on the server.
My love and I played around with pics of us by merging an image with a painting or graphic art style.
You can merge images like that, get it to guess what's in it, and a variety of other tasks.









Original image








a leonardo drawing








TensorFlow merge

Some people might be like, what's the deal, it's like filter, but it's pretty impressive how the ai can identify a graphic style and replicate it, and the cool thing about ai is that it improves the more you use it.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Yeah. I learn with an open source game engine called Godot and it has its own custom Python-inspired language for the coding (GDScript; also has C# and C++ support I believe) and I find it's pretty straightforward and easy for a beginner to understand. I learned a bunch of programming basics from it, so I think doing some game development is a good way to learn.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I wouldn't trust Udemy. I doubt anyone vets those video courses. EDx had an excellent beginner's Python course (I don't know if they still do) that is free.


----------



## SummerBreasts (Jul 28, 2020)

F u z z y said:


> I am learning Python on Udemy, if anyone wants to learn alongside me or has any pointers, hit me up.


I use Python regularly. Just a question, why are you learning python?

Python is best if you are getting into data mining or machine learning! It has some wonderful packages that are great for scientific and mathematical computations.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

SummerBreasts said:


> I use Python regularly. Just a question, why are you learning python?
> 
> Python is best if you are getting into data mining or machine learning! It has some wonderful packages that are great for scientific and mathematical computations.


Sorry to steal a question, but Python is quite famous for being simple enough for beginners to understand without excessive effort. Especially for starters when any language can seem daunting, you want to pick something that looks least worst in that aspect and thus people choose Python. Despite that, Python has quite a bit of potential for further improvement past beginning, so it's a nicely balanced language for many people. Also nice and easy to understand documentation is important, Python has it. Not sure how relevant it is for people today, but Python was initially included in Raspbian operating system for first gen Raspberry Pi model B. That tiny computer was absolutely abysmal, but it had strong community support and some great instructions ready for anyone willing to learn something rather simple, chip and attainable.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I am learning python my self. It's mandatory here in sertain math classses now. But I spend more time learning math then python atm.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I have taken a basic programming course in python this year but I learned the basic stuff in several other languages too but forget essily if I don't practise.
We learned how make easy programs where the user could input data and get some funny responses and different math stuff. What is a variable, strings, input, module, floor, if and else statements, true or false, boolean, loops etc. I allready have forgotten a lot.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

i'm old to programming. i'm a oldie.

learning to program is:

20% good text books
5% internet
25% understanding how to think like a programmer
50% trial and error, and lots of tears.

-tip: your text books shouldn't be good, they should be _*fantastic*_.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

SgtPepper said:


> i'm old to programming. i'm a oldie.
> 
> learning to program is:
> 
> ...


Which ones do you recommand?
I have some fun ones that I read and a thick boring one that usually just lay there, nomather how good it is. Humor is alpha and omega to me when it comes to programming.


----------

